

In Italy, A Vending Machine Makes the Pizza - ojbyrne
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/14/business/worldbusiness/14vend.html

======
JimmyL
Although it's somewhat less complex, similar vending machines that make
poutine (a French-Canadian dish that's basically fries with gravy and cheese
curds) have been around for a while in Montreal.

In thee machines, it starts with pre-cut fries. You see them dumped into some
oil, fried for a bit, then dumped into the container. Cheese curds are then
dropped on the pile, and it's finally shot with a bunch of gravy. All-in, it
takes about four minutes, and it's pretty good poutine (if you like that
stuff).

~~~
poutine
Who doesn't like poutine??

------
rms
Is there a picture of the pizza? I'm curious to actually see it.

------
sanj
Wait a second.

You're in _Italy_ and you're going to a _vending machine_ for pizza?!

------
gommm
That would work well in Japan... There's already the restaurants/fast food
where you choose the food on a vending machine get a ticket and give it to the
kitchen staff... That would be a natural evolution of that...

------
Hexstream
Next thing you know, they'll be able to miniaturize and "cheaperize" still
further and anyone will be able to buy one for home use. And they'll sell bags
of all the ingredients you need.

~~~
electromagnetic
Er... they've already done this, it's called microwavable pizza. You take the
bag of ingredients (AKA frozen pizza) and insert said ingredients into the
miniaturized oven and cook for 3-5 minutes.

~~~
Hexstream
I know this, but I'm thinking the freshly baked pizza with fresh ingredients
must taste fresher than a microwaveable frozen pizza...

edit: Now that I think about it, they even have rising-crust frozen pizza. And
we even eat some sometimes. I don't know what I was _thinking_!

~~~
electromagnetic
Yeah, never try cooking a rising-crust frozen pizza in a microwave... really
doesn't work. However, I bet these machines would reap a fortune in college
dorms as an alternative to frozen crap.

------
ars
Wouldn't this sell way better on a college campus? Put it near the computer
lab.

------
goodkarma
I love it! It's a great idea, and a scalable business.

